# Download Copy-Once Content



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

I have a Tivo Premiere 4-tuner (2.4.7a) with the Tivo Stream. I noticed in a recent iOS update of the Tivo App that it now shows I can download content that was normally only allowed to be streamed. I see the new check box that says if I download this content it will be deleted from the Tivo, and I have checked that box and hit download. 

I have tried a few times to do this with a couple of different shows, I rebooted the Tivo and Stream and every time it does the same thing. It looks like it starts, and downloads 16 bytes then hangs for a few minutes, the whole screen refreshes then it looks like another 16 bytes are downloaded and it repeats.

Is there something else that needs to be done to download copy-once content?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've never seen that bug, but I've tried it a few times and it's been real hit and miss. Half the time it will download the show but it will fail to delete it from the TiVo so it never unlocks the copy on the iPad.


----------

